# FLOW - Boots & Bindings



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bindings rule. Boots are up in the air. I've got their highest end mens to thrash this year. Give me 3 months and I'll let you know.


----------



## orangeandmaroon (Oct 11, 2011)

Cant give you much info on the boots but the bindings are top notch. I had the fives for around 4 years, then last year I bought the nxt-fse's. They are awesome.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Got Flow bindings 3 years ago, after a couple of years with Drakes. Couldn't be happier. Love the speed and the response.


----------



## Rage (Oct 13, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Bindings rule. Boots are up in the air. I've got their highest end mens to thrash this year. Give me 3 months and I'll let you know.


How do the boots fit for you compared to your normal shoe size? True to size at all for you? I'm looking at the new Hylite.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

I just bought the M9se's and am struggling to set them up and can't decide if my boot is too big for the binding. Anyone know of any tutorials on how to set them up properly.


----------



## Rage (Oct 13, 2011)

youtube flow binding setup or something. I'm pretty sure there are a lot.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

There are no tutorials for the 2012 bindings which setup slightly different from the previous models which I own.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

johnnymac said:


> There are no tutorials for the 2012 bindings which setup slightly different from the previous models which I own.


which do you prefer? 2012 or previous model


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

Just bought last year's "The Fives" (Blue/Yellow) for my Attack Banana. I got them at the Evo outlet for a ridiculous $120! Use the promo code BIGHAMMER2 for the extra 20% off. Cheers!


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

boston said:


> which do you prefer? 2012 or previous model


I can not give you specifics as my previous models were low end quattros and my 2012 ones are the M9se's but having been around flows I can say the 2012's still have some of the flaws they never worked out. If your on a budget go with a previous model. If you have money to blow go with the 2012's because they feel a bit lighter and are built to last longer. Hope this helps


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

If your interested I will sell the new 2012's I got since I got them for a cheap price. They are unused with all packaging. I only put my boot in once to realize the won't work with the boots I currently have and I don't have the money to buy new boots as well. Let me know if you're interested


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

I love my Amp 5s, fast, and responsive. Never used their boots, so i have no clue on how good they are


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It doesn't really matter whether they fit me true to size. If you really wanna drop $400 on boots you best try them on first or you'll get yelled at on the internet when they don't fit right.


----------



## Rage (Oct 13, 2011)

unfortunately the closest place to me to try any flow boot on is an hour and half away and I'm getting them through a friend for very cheap I'm only spending like half. So yea, trying to decide on a size. But dont worry I wouldn't bitch about it if I ordered the wrong size if I never tried them on. I work in a running shoe store and know how that all goes all too well ha


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

When I was looking at getting some Flow boots I started with my size shoe 12 and they did fit, but I was able to go to a lower size 11 but still felt fine and probably would have packed out fine where as the 12's might have been to loose after a few weeks.. but I ended up going with some Salomon Savage's :laugh: couldn't pass up the added support in the ankle.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

man, this kid has posted in atleast 3 boot threads, every single time mentions his "saloman Savages"

made me laugh...


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

got the 2011 flow ATSE s this year for a banging deal on ebay! was a lil skeptical but have used them twice this year and no problems. They are tight because you can get in or out just like normal bindings or you can step in.. The straps are connected into one piece that seems to cover the laces on my boots pretty well, keeping the snow out of my laces. Adjustability is awesome with 4 adjustment points. Very responsive and look sick. I would give them 4.5 out of 5. GL. 

Sidenote: Go for 32 boots..... TM TWO Pro are super comfy with level 7 insulation


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

what can I say but love me some "Salomon Savage's"


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

johnnymac said:


> There are no tutorials for the 2012 bindings which setup slightly different from the previous models which I own.


What have they changed? I have 2008 NXT-AT's.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

I ride on 2011 NXT_FSEs and they're the best bindings i've had in 24 years of riding. Comfort is next to none and control is great. I've also got 2012 Rift Coiler Boot (in the same size as my regular shoes). They're OK but i'd recommend the One Focus or the Hylite if you go with Flow boots. There are lots of other good boots out there, too. I think Flow's highlight is their bindings.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

i know it's off topic, buttt - has anyone who loves FLOWs tried out any of the new GNU quick release bindings? I got a pair this year to try out but i havent ever tried FLOWs so i really cant compare. I got the GNU Choice mounted and adjusted them and they seem really solid. I like the idea of the ankle and toe straps being seperate, unlike the Flow designs.

just curious if anyone has any experience with both.


----------



## skunkd (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm interested in that as well, the new Gnu's look pretty sweet ! just i would love to hear how they perform!


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I have Flow bindings but not the boots. I have Trilogies and I'm very happy with them.


----------

